# Maxus vs A5



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

What are your guys thoughts on either of these two in the 3 1/2 chamber?

Looking to get my first waterfowl semi here in a few weeks. Pros / cons I have read are the A5's had a bit of a feeding prob but is supposed to have that worked out now. The A5 has the invector DS chokes and not found a lot of good about them where the Maxus has the invector + a lot of people like. The A5 shoulders like a dream for me but havent had my hands on a Maxus. Then the A5 is a light gun and supposedly packs a whallop being a light recoil opperated gun where the Maxus I've heard for the softer shooting gas guns, the maxus is one of the softest. The only time I shoot 3 1/2 is in the lay down for geese. Even then, its usually 3". So I'm not sure where being a big guy like I am if the recoil would be much of an issue anyways. I can get both for right around the $1300 mark.

Any thoughts or suggestions????


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Buy a SX3 ;-)
There are 2 options the cheap option around $800 and the better option which has the
Nickel coated interior parts. Also, you get the dura touch finish. I have not cleaned mine in 2 years and she cycles like a dream! I know I know 2 seasons is ruff but a quality engineered gun should work when the going gets tuff right?! LOL


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I love my Maxus


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks lablover. I agree with you 100%. My biggest priority is one that is reliable. I was actually leaning towards the SX3 untill I found out it is what my good waterfowling buddie has been wanting and is still waiting to get. Don't know if it should matter, just don't wanna come across as a coppy cat or tick him off that I got one first. I know, kina weird. I still may go that route 

elkmule, how long have you been shooting your Maxus? What do you like most? Anything you would change about it if you could?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I second the SX3. You can spend the extra $300 and get a Maxus or A5 and basically be getting the same gun as the SX3 anyway. I have 2 seasons on my SX3, and somewhere around 2000 fired shells with zero issues. I shot a Browning Gold for years and the SX3 has been a far superior functioning gun. Good luck!


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

All 3 guns are at the top of the list, but all 3 are slightly different in fit and style, in that price range I would also look at the Frachi Intensity.
1. does the gun fit your body(LOP) and sight plane.
2. does your eye create a flat line of sight along the rib
3. is it in your budget
4. do you trust the brand

Good Luck and Good shooting...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

To echo lonedog:

Although im very partial to my Gold, my suggestion would be to pick three within your budget with the best track record of function, and go with the one that fits you best. (Bulky clothing to be considered)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lablover said:


> Buy a SX3 ;-)
> There are 2 options the cheap option around $800 and the better option which has the
> Nickel coated interior parts. Also, you get the dura touch finish. I have not cleaned mine in 2 years and she cycles like a dream! I know I know 2 seasons is ruff but a quality engineered gun should work when the going gets tuff right?! LOL


2 Year's? WTH man?? One of these days that crud building up in your reciever is gonna bite you in the azz!... Kinda like an old 11-87 i used to shoot. 

What - are - you - afraid - of ?? the smell of Hoppes er sumthin?


----------

